# SolusVM and DNS Management



## Jasson.Pass (Jan 9, 2015)

Hey,

I would like to allow myself and some friends the ability to manage rDNS and other records for their IPs and DNS on my servers and was wanting to know, is it easy to set this up on SolusVM? I believe that is where I want to use, correct?

Thanks.


----------



## Nett (Jan 9, 2015)

http://docs.solusvm.com/powerdns

Sounds fairly easy.


----------



## InertiaNetworks-Ryan (Jan 10, 2015)

Jasson.Pass said:


> Hey,
> 
> 
> I would like to allow myself and some friends the ability to manage rDNS and other records for their IPs and DNS on my servers and was wanting to know, is it easy to set this up on SolusVM? I believe that is where I want to use, correct?
> ...


For reverse DNS, it's a bit different. I'm going to assume you do not have your own IP space. What you would need to is have the providers delegate the reverse DNS record for each IP address to your nameservers. 

It's simple on a /24 since they can be easily mapped with 2 NS records pointing towards your nameservers and so on. 


160.160.167.in-addr.arpa. 86400	IN	NS	ns1.as62639.com.
160.160.167.in-addr.arpa. 86400	IN	NS	ns3.as62639.com.
160.160.167.in-addr.arpa. 86400	IN	NS	ns2.as62639.com.
With /30, /29, /28, /27 (the most common IPv4 allocations), each IP record has to delegated individually to the nameservers.


195.160.160.167.in-addr.arpa. 86400 IN	NS	ns1.corp.inertianetworks.com.
195.160.160.167.in-addr.arpa. 86400 IN	NS	ns2.corp.inertianetworks.com.

When you setup PowerDNS using the instructions on the SolusVM website (http://docs.solusvm.com/powerdns), you'll be telling Solus to manipulate the MySQL database that PowerDNS is going to look at. (I personally like PowerDNS because of how well it can be extended, anyways moving on.)

Once done, you'll need add the IP block into SolusVM's DNS like the following example, block name: "160.160.167.in-addr.arpa", hostmaster email: (obvious), nameserver 1: (ns1.domain.tld), nameserver 2: (ns2.domain.tld).

Then go back and list all the zones for the DNS server in Solus, find the block you just added, copy down the ID number for the zone.

Go to the appropriate IP blocks settings, set the PowerDNS server to the one you just added and set the default ID to the one you just copied down.

From there you should have reverse DNS setup. Set an IP address to a matching A record containing the same IP address and then do DNS tests to see if the propagation is working, if not, then you may have missed a step or I screwed up this post/tutorial. Give me a shout if I do and I'll correct it.


----------



## msp - nick (Jan 17, 2015)

That's a fantastic guide there.


----------

